# Useful for you



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Everyone comes into this forum, and we want to show ourselves. That is also why we want to add our signature to make our account more distinguish and more attractive. But when to add and what can we add signature was the problem. If you are a man like basketball very much, can you signature as basketball fans or the basketball is my favorite.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

You can make your signature to be what ever you like as long as you are not spamming the site or linking to spyware, rude to others. hope that helps


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Surtees said:


> You can make your signature to be what ever you like as long as you are not spamming the site or linking to spyware, rude to others. hope that helps


Thanks for your advice.
And enjoy yourself here.


----------

